# bunte jars



## madman (Mar 9, 2005)

hey guys ,i seem to find alot of these bottles ,in the one dump i dig, cant find any info on these any help thanks mike


----------



## David E (Mar 9, 2005)

Real Old book
 Bunte clear 4 1/2"     $2.00 TO $4.00
 dAVE


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 9, 2005)

Found several canning jar listings in Betty Zumwalt's book 19th century food in glass 1980

 "BUNTE CHICAGO"  embossed K.G. on base, clr jar,glass lid, wire clamp

 "BUNTE BROS. CHICAGO" ---same---

 "BUNTE ESTABLISHED CHICAGO 1876"
 "KIVLAN, ONTHANK, BOSTON"   (on base)

 All listed as common canning jars $2-3 dollars.  Company listed mostly as wholesale confectioners from 1874 thru 1910.

 Not sure if his applies to your jars but is some info I found in any case.


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2005)

hey thanks ye old, for researching that for me, yes the bottles are from chicago and one does have k g on the base, thanks for the values , the biggest value to me is the fun i have digging!   mike


----------



## Byronincoos (Mar 10, 2005)

Redbook #9 (2001), lists two different Bunte jars (#535 & #536), as candy jars w/embossed glass lids "World Famous Candy" (2-diff lid embossments known). Approximately 24 sizes exist, valued from $10-$20. Watch for those lids!

 Byron


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2005)

hey thanks byron for the info , i have one lid but its not embossed, it was still on the bottle when i dug it , also 2 of the bottles ive dug have this on the base   kivlan  & onthank  boston   thanks mike


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2005)

heres the lid


----------

